# Are you sure you want canada?



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

BBC News - Who, What, Why: Why does a cabbage cost $28 in Canada?

read this and think again.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Your question is stupid. A cabbage only costs $28 in the very far north of the country where much foodstuff has to flown in. Such costs are offset by Government subsidies. If you know nothing of living in such places, which you obviously don't, then it's probably better you don't make such comments.


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

YA the dumbest news I heard in a long time.

It cost that because nothing grows there and has to be flow in, through terrible winters and bad conditions. And I saw a chicken cost 65 dollars. Well ya, have you ever seen a chicken near the north pole. 
And not only that, the people up there most likely dont eat these things.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Depending on the season my broccoli costs $0.89, the cauliflower somewhere between $2-4.5, and I don't know the price of cabbages by hart, but I know they are very inexpensive. Certainly less than $5. I think that, when they are on sale, I pay $1.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

OP, why are you deliberately trying to stir up sh*t?

Sure, things are expensive _in remote areas_ of Canada, but that does not hold true for the entire country.

People who go to the North/Far North go knowing that the cost of living is going to be higher. The government does off-set some of these costs by offering people a cost of living tax credit when one files for income tax in late April.

If the article had been about cabbage costing 28$/£18 in Vancouver or Toronto or Montréal, then sure you'd have a story to run with, but when the article's opening paragraph states "_Residents in Iqaluit, the territorial capital, and Arctic Bay, Pond Inlet and Igloolik, and sympathisers in the national capital, Ottawa, have been protesting in a bid to raise awareness of the high cost of food in remote communities..._" then you're just trying to sensationalise a fact that is a given here in Canada (and anywhere else in the world, for that matter).


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> OP, why are you deliberately trying to stir up sh*t?
> 
> Sure, things are expensive _in remote areas_ of Canada, but that does not hold true for the entire country.
> 
> ...


There is nothing wrong with the question, it is what is being reported in the media (BBC). The responses are the problem. The question highlights some of the problems of living in remote areas, I am sure the costs are increased gradually the more remotely you live to the metropolis nearby.


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

fletcher m said:


> There is nothing wrong with the question, it is what is being reported in the media (BBC). The responses are the problem. The question highlights some of the problems of living in remote areas, I am sure the costs are increased gradually the more remotely you live to the metropolis nearby.


Oh yes, it is also meant to be thought provoking.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Your question is stupid. A cabbage only costs $28 in the very far north of the country where much foodstuff has to flown in. Such costs are offset by Government subsidies. If you know nothing of living in such places, which you obviously don't, then it's probably better you don't make such comments.


My cousin lives in Norman Wells, and before that Kuujjuarapik, and gets no government subsidies. AFAIK, only First Nations people get government subsidies.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Since 81% of the Canadians is living in urban areas, there will not be a lot of people who are paying that much for their cabbage. Because, of the 19% others, lots of them live close to these cities, in 'developped' areas.
0.3% of Canadians are living in the Territories. They have very expensive cabbages.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

EVHB said:


> Since 81% of the Canadians is living in urban areas, there will not be a lot of people who are paying that much for their cabbage. Because, of the 19% others, lots of them live close to these cities, in 'developped' areas.
> 0.3% of Canadians are living in the Territories. They have very expensive cabbages.


It's ok, my cousin doesn't eat cabbage. He prefers $15 Kraft Dinner.


----------



## 146028 (Nov 16, 2011)

fletcher m said:


> BBC News - Who, What, Why: Why does a cabbage cost $28 in Canada?
> 
> read this and think again.


These prices do not represent the average in Canada, they've always been that high up north.

But why would this make you think twice about moving to Canada? Are you planning to live in Nunavut?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

So he is surviving on 'poor man's food'? ;-) 
(or the typical student dinner, but at a price no student can afford)


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

polynomial said:


> These prices do not represent the average in Canada, they've always been that high up north.
> 
> But why would this make you think twice about moving to Canada? Are you planning to live in Nunavut?


VI for me my friend, i'll grow my own cabbage. Savoy, Spring, Red and White.


----------



## Maca_eire (May 17, 2012)

fletcher m said:


> Oh yes, it is also meant to be thought provoking.


Well it is not thought provoking because who would be leaving where they live to go to these places. And if for some reason you were going with a mining or gas/oil company your wages would easily reflect the cost of living there. And if it was that costly, the companies would be bringing their own food.

And for the "First people" who live there, like I said, its hard to see them eat chickens and cabbage. hahahah.

Just because it is reported by a foolish media company like bbc or sky, does not mean anything. They report absolute rubbish 99% of the time.

So OP, I really wouldnt be worrying about moving to canada if its these prices that bother you


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

For those complaining about the NBC actually read the article. It makes the point that this is about transportation costs etc and is the remote parts of the country. It's highlighting an Ottawa initiative to support these regions that have high living costs. Seems responsible enough journalism to me.


----------



## Close Shave Dave (Jun 16, 2012)

Who cares Fletch!, cabbage is disgusting! 

The only veg that's even more disgusting are Brussel sprouts, which are just tiny condensed cabbages anyway 

Stop winding people up!


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

Close Shave Dave said:


> Who cares Fletch!, cabbage is disgusting!
> 
> The only veg that's even more disgusting are Brussel sprouts, which are just tiny condensed cabbages anyway
> 
> Stop winding people up!


You are from Scotland my friend, you don't eat veg and when i last visited scotland they still had the same oranges that were there from the previous visit, do you know what a orange looks like? let me give you a clue, it is orange in colour. lol


----------



## Close Shave Dave (Jun 16, 2012)

Beans are almost veg, and also orange


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

fletcher m said:


> You are from Scotland my friend, you don't eat veg and when i last visited scotland they still had the same oranges that were there from the previous visit, do you know what a orange looks like? let me give you a clue, it is orange in colour. lol


Complete twaddle.


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Complete twaddle.


No, oranges are orange. Really, you 'll have to take my word for it.


----------



## Close Shave Dave (Jun 16, 2012)

fletcher m said:


> No, oranges are orange. Really, you 'll have to take my word for it.


Except when they are green.... 

"Many of us are used to seeing those lovely bright orange oranges in the grocery stores. Here in Honduras and in other tropical areas, the oranges and lemons are usually green. In fact, by the time they start showing a little color, they are often past their prime.

Why is that?

Oranges are actually a sub-tropical tree that was introduced to the American tropics around 1500 by Christopher Columbus among others. The fruit does not continue to ripen after picking so it must be left on the tree until ripe. The natural orange color of Citrus sinensis (sweet orange) is brought on by cooler temperatures. Since most eating oranges in the US are grown in Florida or California, they receive a bit more cool weather than they get here in Honduras.

So if you are growing oranges in cooler climates, the peel will probably become orange, if you are growing them in the tropics, most varieties will stay green when ripe.

It's not only temperature, though. All sorts of dastardly things are done to make oranges orange for the consumer, including gassing them with ethylene gas, washing with detergent, coating with wax, and yes, even coloring them with dye.

Orange oranges can also turn green again, in a natural process called regreening. It can happen when oranges are left on the tree while the tree is blooming.

Whether it is orange or green, a ripe orange tastes the same.
"


----------

